# ATV Wolf Pack



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I took a long hike this morning sage grouse hunting. I killed a couple of birds on a ridge and stopped to take pictures and clean them. I was wearing "Faded Sage" camo from head to toe, even my daypack. My vehicle was out of sight.

I seen 2 ATVs about 400 yards apart coming down the hill in my direction. There was another ATV, parked half way between me and the 2 approaching ATVs. A guy wearing a blaze orange coat was sitting on the parked machine. A buck antelope was running away from the 2 ATVs coming down the hill. It was headed for the guy "on stand" Another ATV came in from the side, out of a wash. They had it trapped, like a wolf pack. The buck started to run in circles, kind of zig-zagging. After 3 shots the guy sitting on the ATV knocked the buck down.

I finished cleaning my birds and walked back over the ridge, out of sight. I'm certain the "sportsman" never seen me.

I got in my vehicle and drove around to where I was broadside to the hunters. They were off road, out in the sagebrush about 150 yards from the dirt road. A 5th ATV had showed up while I was driving around the section. I put my binoculars on them to see if I could see any tag numbers or ATV model IDs. They had the antelope loaded on the back of one of the ATVs. It was very nice. It looked like a family affair with women and kids.

2 people with scoped rifles were watching me intently, talking and pointing. Remembering an old saying about discretion and valor, I got out of there.










Sad, so sad.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have had similar experiences ending similarly where I thought it would be prudent to just head out, in my experiences these same guys with rifles are also influenced by some liquid courage, bad combination. There are some guys who do not give a second thought to riding wherever they want, I believe it to be a small minority, but they sure get a lot of attention in giving the whole group a bad name.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This is sick though, an antelope round-up of sorts.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I am sure they went home and bragged how "sporting" thier hunt was. Dumb arses like these are why we loose ATV trails!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

+1

It's bad over here in Hooterville. We have many two-tracks out on BLM land, remnants of oil and gas exploration seismography back in the 70s and 80s.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Isn't it illegal to pursue animals that way in WY? I know it is here in Utah. Did you turn them in?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

ChaserOfAllBirds said:


> Isn't it illegal to pursue animals that way in WY? I know it is here in Utah. Did you turn them in?


Yes, it's illegal to pursue game animals with motorized equipment in Wyoming.

I quit turning them in. The law enforcement people want vehicle numbers, license numbers, ATV model numbers, colors, social security numbers, dates, times, "how tall is your sister?", GPS coordinates, "maybe they were running over noxious weeds", on and on.

I give them all of that and the guy turns out to be the Sheriff's son-in-law for Kriste's sake.

So goes life in southwest Wyoming.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:evil: Signs posted on every fence to stay on roads. I see so many tracks in the P-dog towns it is a joke. I have posted a couple of times here about the frustrations of seeing trucks drive on virgin ground. Sad. _/O -#&#*!- **O**


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow... those guys are awesome. :roll: Thats got to be rough... hounding an antelope into an ambush with a motorized "horse". Would have been classic if the shooter had taken out an ATV or fellow "roundup member" with an errant shot.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Wow... those guys are awesome. :roll: Thats got to be rough... hounding an antelope into an ambush with a motorized "horse". Would have been classic if the shooter had taken out an ATV or fellow "roundup member" with an errant shot.


Sad, so sad.

When the kids will grow, they will do the same.

Hey, let me tell ya, one of the "sportsman" had a very rough ride.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Sad, so sad.
> 
> When the kids will grow, they will do the same.
> 
> Hey, let me tell ya, one of the "sportsman" had a very rough ride.


What?? Did they go head on with a chunk of sagebrush or something?? :lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Sad, so sad.
> ...


No, nothing like that. The individual went all over the hillside trying to keep the goat headed in the "right" direction. It was a very bumpy ride to say the least. I don't know how they guy stayed on that ATV thingie, a "seasoned veteran", is my guess.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > wyogoob said:
> ...


Lots of Practice no doubt... :roll:


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

That is a real case of bad news,,These guys didn't happen to be out on Parker MT? Serious! thats why I stopped hunting with a rifle.. I'll stick with the bow and a shot gun..Good thing you cleared out... WOW!!


----------

